# JD Power: AT&T U-verse, Verizon FiOS and WOW! Lead Regional Customer Satisfaction



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

AT&T U-verse, Verizon FiOS and WOW! Lead Regional Customer Satisfaction Rankings Among Television Service Providers

full story: http://www.jdpower.com/corporate/news/releases/pressrelease.aspx?ID=2009219


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Good read. Thanks for the post. I hope that in competing they all start getting better customer service.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely the reason for this is because the services are still very new, and because most installs are still being done by in-house union employees who can take all day on a single job. Sooner or later, they'll be farmed out and rates will be cut...

Also, most people haven't tried to cancel yet. That's always a big source of unhappiness...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

All of these carriers are basically limited and regional, how can you compare them to DirecTV, Dish, Comcast in the first place?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> All of these carriers are basically limited and regional, how can you compare them to DirecTV, Dish, Comcast in the first place?


If you read the report you'd see that it was done on a regional basis. If you think about it, to some extent, all of the providers are regional.

Dish uses different satellites for different areas of the country and carries/doesn't carry locals/HD locals on a dma by dma basis.

DirecTV is more "national" but still varies from dma to dma on what locals/HD locals it carries.

Comcast costs, offerings and pricing can vary by city/area as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> All of these carriers are basically limited and regional, how can you compare them to DirecTV, Dish, Comcast in the first place?


Answer:

You can't.

Apples-to-refridgerators comparison.

DirecTV a "bust"?

!rolling

Yeah....I guess all those #1 ratings for years and years must be invisible to some who wish it to be that way.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Ken S said:


> AT&T U-verse, Verizon FiOS and WOW! Lead Regional Customer Satisfaction Rankings Among Television Service Providers
> 
> full story: http://www.jdpower.com/corporate/news/releases/pressrelease.aspx?ID=2009219


What a farce awarding anything to U-verse!!!!!!!! They cut corners.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> All of these carriers are basically limited and regional, how can you compare them to DirecTV, Dish, Comcast in the first place?


You compare them very simply, you survey their customers and have them rate their experiences. Other than scale of the operation, there is no difference in how the customer service is provided so there should be no expectations that their customers judge their respective performances in the below criteria differently.



> _*Overall Satisfaction:* This score represents the respondents' overall satisfaction with their residential television service company, which is based on the respondents' experience with performance and reliability, customer service, cost of service, billing, and offerings and promotions.
> 
> *Performance and Reliability:* This score is based on how respondents rate their residential television service company's service on promptness of restoring outages, keeping service outages to a minimum, and reception clarity.
> 
> ...


National, regional, local or global, any company should still strive to provide the highest level of customer satisfaction that they can. If the results show that they are not succeeding, they should take the necessary steps to correct those trends. To say that two companies providing the same service, or their customers satisfaction levels, can't be compared because one company is national and the other not, makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Answer:
> 
> You can't.
> 
> ...


"bust" should have been "but". I guess you're focusing too much on starting an argument than reading things in context. I'm sure you've never had a typo.

I'm not sure who your last sentence is meant for. It appears though the surveys only count to you when DirecTV is on top...if not they're invalid.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This isn't surprising really considering how new and how much money both companies are throwing into them to make them successful. People can argue these awards all day long as to why it isn't the same based on many things. Overall any smaller company with a smaller customer base is going to have happier people. DirecTV achived it's number 1 status for years when it wasn't near the top in terms of subscriber growth and when it was being converted from not posting a profit to posting a profit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> I'm not sure who your last sentence is meant for.


Anyone unaware of the fact that they have been #1 for 4 of the past 6 years as the top national provider in the J.D. Powers surveys.

That said, it is indeed good to see the startups trying to do their best to at least retain some form of customer satisfaction - so hats of to them for that.


----------

